# Tell Us What You Do In Spring



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Any tips you might have or any questions you might have on summer lawn preparation post here below.

HYDRO:crazysun:


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

What I'm saying here is are there any ways you prep your simplicity for cutting your lawn and doing work. Tuning, cleaning products, accessories, attatchments you like, problems with your garden and lawn tractor. Basically things you would like to share with us all. 

HYDRO


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hydroguardian16,

Do you know if there is a successful lawn seed that will grow in swampy and basically clay soil?

I'm asking because of the thread title...and every Spring I ask myself the same question - What will grow in this clay? The local conditions in my area are wet winters, semi wet spring and hot, humid summers (with several thunderstorms to keep things wet)...this is the type soil that moves when you stomp your foot down...and after a rain the soil turns to the consistency of peanut butter NO JOKE!

Also I'm not particular about the type of lawn...just any kind of grass. So far my soil produces dollar weed, every other kind of weed, strangle vines, thorn bushes and everything else you wouldn't want...

I realize my asking is a tall order, and you're up there and I'm down here but?? The locals seem to think that nothing shy of pallets of sod ($80. APPROX 500 sq ' - X 1-1/2 acres + OUCH) which is way to expensive or bamboo to absorb ground water and moisture....NO, no. Nothing I know of can control bamboo shy of Napalm.

Any ideas?? Thanks,

Mark


----------



## cwhill (Apr 2, 2007)

*New Simplicity*

I just picked up my new Regent 22/44. Although the dealer did a good job on prep I knew I would want things done "my" way. army 
The tractor sounded like it was 50 years old when I sat on it or pushed any pedals...So I spent a few hours this weekend doing my own prep for summer work. I took the deck off (which I love by the way) and crawled under it with my can of lithium pray grease. Of course every pivoting metal surface was creaky and groaning so I went to work on hitting all those spots. Now regardless of what lever, pedal or hinge I move everything is silent. =)
I'm very eager to get out and see how she cuts. I love the machine so far, seems to be a well built tractor for my needs.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*OIL DRY*

I saw on the back of oil dry that you can mix it in with soil to make water absorb and hold well. But Oil Dry is clay. HMMM? :argh: I read on a website that lots of organic matter is supposed to fix your problem. We have clay in wisconsin but its a couple feet down under.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

*CONGRATS*

WELCOME TO TRACTOR FORUM I'M HYDRO(MODERATOR) :headclap: Great choice, infact I think you made the best one. I have a 2006 simplicity regent with a big warranty extension and it holds up to anything. Heck you can back up and hit forward all say and the tranny won't break.(DON'T TRY THIS YOU WILL BE CRUSHED WHEN IT FLIPS). Just kidding it wont flip but my point is that you should feel comfortable pulling small plants and trees out of the soil. Make sure to get those grease fittings. Mine sounded like it was 50 Yrs. old without grease. but anyway That babe cuts grass like no other mower I've ever had out of my few mowers. Remember to change the oil after the 25 hours of first use or just do what simplicity tells you what I recommend in the owners manual.


----------



## cwhill (Apr 2, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Hydro. Glad to hear that I made a good choice. Everything I have read says that the simplicity cuts like no other. I used this forum and the one over at GardenWeb to help make my decision. I recently finished the lawn in the back of my house so push mowing took close to 4 hours. I used a Toro Super Recycler and mostly mulched or bagged. I was spoiled by the cut on the Toro so I wanted something that would cut nice. I was going to buy the mulch kit for the Regent but my dealer suggested I try cutting without it. He felt I would be very happy the quality and the how fine the grass clipping were with the stock side chute. So we shall see. Again thanks for the welcome and the encouragement. 
Be sure and check out my web link for pictures.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

glad you like it, have fun and just know we are here to help you.


----------

